# New Member Looking For Soft Tender Beef Jerky Recipe



## localjerkyman (Jan 23, 2017)

Hello all! I've been reading threads in this forum for quite some time but have never really seen a recipe that matches what I've been trying to produce or replicate in my dehydrator. I've come across a couple really good jerky brands that have the "soft and tender" label on their bag designs. Some have brisket beef labeled while others I'm guessing is just using another normal cut like top round or eye of round. But the resulting product tastes similar with a very soft tender chew. I've been using cuts of eye of round as my choice for making homemade beef jerky in my Nesco dehydrator. But I have never been able to replicate this texture. I'll tell you the names of the brands I'm referring to, each with various flavors that have this same soft and tender texture and chew. They are Jeff's Famous Jerky and Arizona Jack's Jerky. Anyone know what I'm doing wrong or not doing? And anyone know of a recipe that can result in a soft and tender texture beef jerky?


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 23, 2017)

Welcome to SMF!

Glad to have you with us!

Have you tried making ground beef jerky?

That's what I make because I don't like chewing all day on a piece of jerky.

Al


----------



## tallbm (Jan 23, 2017)

SmokinAl said:


> Welcome to SMF!
> 
> Glad to have you with us!
> 
> ...


+1 to SmokinAl and ground beef jerky.

I wouldn't be surprised if you are eating jerky sticks and they are actually made from ground jerky that is well formed.

Also I think physically tenderizing jerky meat slices and using a good tenderizing marinade and time frame would give you better tenderness with sliced whole meat jerky.

I do ground jerky now because I keep about 30-35 pounds of ground venison each year and being able to make jerky from it any time is an awesome option.

It's been about 20 years since I made whole meat sliced jerky but I remember getting softer jerky by:

slicing the meat into big slices from the the roast
tenderizing the meat slices with a tenderizing hammer/mallet (the kind with little spikes/wedges)
cut the tenderized meat slices into jerky sized chunks
marinated as usual
dehydrated meat
Worked well and I'm sure the whole approach and technique could be much more refined to produce the quality you are looking for. 

I hope this info helps out :)


----------



## remsr (Jan 23, 2017)

Welcome to the Forms from Minnesota I have never made jerky but I'll bet you find what you are looking for here.

Randy,


----------



## cmayna (Jan 23, 2017)

localjerkyman,

I'm new to beef jerky.  Yesterday I did a batch in my dehydrator and another batch in my big chief smoker.  The tenderness of both cameout almost identical, tender.  Maybe it was because I brined the sliced whole meat for 2 days, but more importantly I sliced it at a 45*, meaning not cross grain and not with the grain, but half way between the two.  Pretty darn tender.  Had I done it 100% cross grain, might have been too soft for me.

I tried ground beef recently and probably because I over dried it, it came out tough as #3 nails.   Think I'm sticking with whole meat.


----------



## localjerkyman (Jan 23, 2017)

Hello. I have not tried ground beef, however I have done extensive video viewings on recipes calling for ground beef with the jerky guns. I want a soft and tender beef jerky recipe from slices of the meat cut against the grain. Cutting against the grain has improved the tenderness of my recipes, but I still cannot get it as soft and tender as these brands I referred to.


----------



## localjerkyman (Jan 23, 2017)

TallBM said:


> +1 to SmokinAl and ground beef jerky.
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised if you are eating jerky sticks and they are actually made from ground jerky that is well formed.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info. My last batch, I went out and bought exactly that, the spiked mallet meat tenderizer, and also added honey to my recipes because I read that honey makes the meat a bit more soft. I cut against the grain like I normally do, however the recipes didn't come out like I want. It's a bit more tender. So I'm on the right path. But still not there yet.


----------



## localjerkyman (Jan 23, 2017)

Has anyone here tried those two brands I mentioned, Jeff's Famous Jerky and Arizona Jack's Jerky? If you have, or tried anything similar to that soft, tender texture beef jerky, that is what I'm trying to make. That type of beef jerky. Please chime in and advise.


----------



## localjerkyman (Jan 23, 2017)

brisket soft jerky 2.jpg



__ localjerkyman
__ Jan 23, 2017


















brisket soft jerky.jpg



__ localjerkyman
__ Jan 23, 2017






This type of texture. This is the "soft and tender" type of beef jerky that I would like to reproduce.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jan 23, 2017)

Jerkyman...  If you start a new thread with this question under the "Making Jerky" sub forum  ( http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/f/131/making-jerky ) ...  you might get better results as far as answers go...  Being that this thread is under the "Roll Call" section not many of the jerky makers will read it....  Hope you get what your looking for...


----------



## localjerkyman (Jan 23, 2017)

JckDanls 07 said:


> Jerkyman... If you start a new thread with this question under the "Making Jerky" sub forum ( http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/f/131/making-jerky ) ... you might get better results as far as answers go... Being that this thread is under the "Roll Call" section not many of the jerky makers will read it.... Hope you get what your looking for...


Thank you. I will try this. =)


----------



## myownidaho (Jan 23, 2017)

The pictures you posted show the meat cut across the grain. This will make it "softer" and easier to chew because the meat fibers have been cut into very short lengths, as opposed to what you'll get with jerky cut with the grain.


----------



## localjerkyman (Jan 23, 2017)

MyOwnIdaho said:


> The pictures you posted show the meat cut across the grain. This will make it "softer" and easier to chew because the meat fibers have been cut into very short lengths, as opposed to what you'll get with jerky cut with the grain.


Thank you. Yes, I cut against the grain with a meat slicer. However, for as long as I've tried, I still cannot get down the soft texture. Even after bagging my batches, it tends to soften up after a day or so in the zip locks, but not to consistency as in the photos of the brands I mentioned above.


----------



## tallbm (Jan 23, 2017)

Does your marinade contain anything with acid in it like orange juice?


----------



## myownidaho (Jan 23, 2017)

Both brands you named have citric acid on their ingredients list. This will act as a natural tenderizer. Look for a recipe that includes citric acid or some sort of citrus fruit juice in the marinade.


----------



## localjerkyman (Jan 23, 2017)

TallBM said:


> Does your marinade contain anything with acid in it like orange juice?


I have a few recipes that involve lemons and limes. Also pineapple is used for my teriyaki flavor. But those end results are similar to the other recipes I make without acidic ingredients.


----------



## localjerkyman (Jan 23, 2017)

MyOwnIdaho said:


> Both brands you named have citric acid on their ingredients list. This will act as a natural tenderizer. Look for a recipe that includes citric acid or some sort of citrus fruit juice in the marinade.


I have a few recipes that involve lemons and limes. Also pineapple is used for my teriyaki flavor. But those end results are similar to the other recipes I make without acidic ingredients. There must be someone out there that knows a similar recipe to make the jerky soft and tender. I have been driving myself crazy looking for a recipe. lol


----------



## gary s (Jan 25, 2017)

*Good morning and welcome to the forum from a pretty nice day here in East Texas, and the best site on the web. Lots of great people with tons of information on just about                     everything.*

*         Gary*


----------



## localjerkyman (Jan 26, 2017)

gary s said:


> *Good morning and welcome to the forum from a pretty nice day here in East Texas, and the best site on the web. Lots of great people with tons of information on just about                     everything.*
> 
> *         Gary*


Thank you. Yes, this site is awesome! Great people here.


----------



## cmayna (Jan 26, 2017)

Interesting about citrus additives for of the two batches I did last weekend, the one which I had added some lemon juice was infact way more tender as compare the one without.


----------



## bizbuzz (Jan 27, 2017)

I can't help with the jerky question, as I am new too, but just wanted to welcome you, and hopefully we can learn together.


----------



## tallbm (Jan 29, 2017)

cmayna said:


> Interesting about citrus additives for of the two batches I did last weekend, the one which I had added some lemon juice was infact way more tender as compare the one without.


Sounds about right.  This is the idea that created the existence of fajitas.  A long while back meat places didn't care for the skirt as grinding it would dull blades and such so they would give away or sell super cheap.  Cheap meat plus hardcore tenderizing marinade = fajitas.  Should work work the same for jerky :)


----------



## myownidaho (Jan 29, 2017)

It could also very well be the two companies you cited use tumblers designed tenderize while the meat marinates.


----------



## jayberj (Jan 29, 2017)

localjerkyman said:


> Has anyone here tried those two brands I mentioned, Jeff's Famous Jerky and Arizona Jack's Jerky? If you have, or tried anything similar to that soft, tender texture beef jerky, that is what I'm trying to make. That type of beef jerky. Please chime in and advise.


I love the Arizona Jack's Jalapeno jerky. Almost have it duplicated. I use my Traeger on smoke for about 4 hrs. Been playing with this recipe. http://www.traegergrills.com/recipes/beef/jalapeno-beef-jerky
I have changed a few things but this is a great starting point.


----------



## localjerkyman (Jan 30, 2017)

Jayberj said:


> I love the Arizona Jack's Jalapeno jerky. Almost have it duplicated. I use my Traeger on smoke for about 4 hrs. Been playing with this recipe. http://www.traegergrills.com/recipes/beef/jalapeno-beef-jerky
> I have changed a few things but this is a great starting point.



Thank you for this recipe! Looks great! Gonna make an attempt at it.


----------

